# Led bulbs.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Anyone ever try these type replacement bulbs for a lawn, or garden tractor?

http://www.webbikeworld.com/lights/1156-led-replacement-bulb/


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*led lights*

As a truck driver, we went with these LEDs. Oh, these will last you 1000's of hours. BULL****, excuse me. Oh their Bright, Bull****, excuse me again. The red tail lights on a Semi-truck is bright, however, if you look closer,they have diodes burned out ALREADY. And as for the white lights, well, they have a blue tendency to them.. I had them removed from my Con-Way Freight tractor and the old put on. I don't think the white is as bright. I for One wouldn't waste my hard earned money on them. OOH and as for Con-Way, well we are going back to the OLD ONES. But Hey, Thats just MY thought. Good Luck


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

My experiences with LED is there is there is two types.
To "be seen" and "to see". Both are bright as hell but in
much different ways. Do your research first.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I want the type to see with. I plan to do some more research first though. I was just curious if anyone had tried them for replacements on their lawn tractor for the headlights.


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

..........................


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

I did that on my tractor expecting to have this tremendous
amount of light to work with. But not so much. Don't know the
brand name of the ones I went with but if you like I can pull
one out of the socket later this morning and post a pic. They
are bright but don't throw light to the end of the driveway.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

rubberfish said:


> I did that on my tractor expecting to have this tremendous
> amount of light to work with. But not so much. Don't know the
> brand name of the ones I went with but if you like I can pull
> one out of the socket later this morning and post a pic. They
> are bright but don't throw light to the end of the driveway.





If its not to much trouble that would be great.


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry I took so long. Got side tracked once I got out to the shop.
This particular style of bulb does't make use of the reflector in the 
headlamp assembly. I don't know if that's good or bad. You can
see that they don't throw light far away but are decent up close.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is that the 18, or 19 led bulb? Thank you for the pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

They are the nineteens.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I put these on my cab cover for plowing. This company has several styles if you don't mind using a bolt on option.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

From what my computer guru friend tells me, LEDs give off a tremendous amount of light, but they don't project light very well. That's why the bulbs are extremely bright close up but don't reach well. A traditional bulb throws light in all directions and the reflector concentrates and channels it outwards into a beam pattern. A LED has a much more limited angle of light and therefore reflectors don't work well with them. They make great work lights and flashlights, but not such great headlights. I have a 1 watt LED Mini Maglite in a pouch on my belt for at work and another for on the farm. They are nice and bright, but don't project well either. My old fashioned Krypton bulb Mini Maglite can light stuff up much farther away. For extreme distance or just pissing off the neighbors, I have my 2,000,000 candlepower halogen spot light. :lmao:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

A std 1156 incandescent lamp is rated for 402 lumen output. The lamp under discussion is more like 60 lumen.

If you're looking for a single lamp with a std 1156 base you will need something like this. http://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/...ence_Number,1156,21,194:Color,White,136,4627: items 5,6,7. But are you willing to spend say >10x the money for the same amount of light?


----------



## frankgarcia (Apr 15, 2014)

rubberfish said:


> Sorry I took so long. Got side tracked once I got out to the shop.
> This particular style of bulb does't make use of the reflector in the
> headlamp assembly. I don't know if that's good or bad. You can
> see that they don't throw light far away but are decent up close.


What you say about the blue spot light?? I think It is more brighter than the one you used.. I didn’t try it, but maybe it will help you.. One of my colleague using it and he told me that it consumes less power and provide high brightness.. Also it has long life..


----------

